# Off-Topic >  How not to make things

## Frank S

Couldn't think of a better title for this video. Trust me you don't want to watch it

----------

baja (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Couldn't think of a better title for this video. Trust me you don't want to watch it



How not to make things, and why bother as well!
But I gave it a couple minutes. When that putz declared he could weld better'n anyone. . .Best clue a huge fail is next. Must be evidence; a generation taught by Transformers cartoons. 
Not to mention concept of increased [at least 15x] exponential leverage against a 10" something bolt flange, and smaller yet bolt circle. Or idea extreme width would render any manner equivalent steering! 
I want to see reaction, driver of flatbed wrecker.
And how long it took getting it ready to winch aboard.
And how long it took to write out the billing details. . .

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I find it a classic case of having access to too much of daddy's money.
I noted that the video was all about creating some kind of attention getting drama, much akin to many of the Hollywood or low production cost movies and most so called reality shows on TV. 
You probably didn't catch the part near the end where he was driving his blue Ford and explaining about learning to shift the gears back in the 1980's In order for that to have happened it would put him in his 40s at least and he clearly was not 40ish.
Yeah better welder than anyone else was a sure fire setup to fail right there.
A guy once applied for a welder's position when the wife and I had our shop. I was as usual a little too busy to stop what I was doing to administer a welding test so the Jane called my truck driver friend to give him the test. WD was by no means a first class welder but he did know his way around a mig gun well enough.
SO he took the guy to the booth handed him the gun then spun the dials on the machine to zero, said there have at it we need a flat lap weld a vee'd grove horizontal a vertical up and vertical down diagonal up overhead and full overhead grove weld her are some coupons and some test scrap for setting the machine. I'll be back in fifteen minutes.
The machine was loaded with .045 Hobart Excel 550 duel shield flux-cored wire. WD came over to the lathe where I was busy and said I'm giving that guy a welding test the way you taught me how to weld. I just asked, did you at least turn the machine on for him?
Nope and I didn't mention the gas either.
OH well if he is a welder he will be able to figure it out I said and kept on doing what I was doing.
you could hear some of the most off color language coming from the test booth for about 15 minutes. Finally I had heard all I could stand stopped what I was doing then went to see what was going on. Believe it on not the slop on the guy's stuff in his video looked better than what I saw when I looked at his finished coupons

----------

baja (Mar 31, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 30, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Collapse at 7:06.

----------


## ranald

STOP WHEN YOU ARE AHEAD:that is, before he started making the chevy plough.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

I was going to say — this guy has waaaaay too much time on his hands — and disposable income — but no sense of load bearing. I was expecting him to pop an axle, just taking it off the jacks. And rather amazed — looking at his excuse for welds — it held together as long as it did. Guy could use a basic class in physics, and an extended course in welding.  :Big Grin:  (Absolute waste of space.)

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## olderdan

I enjoy most of the posts here but is not punting on these idiotic You Tube videos on to another forum giving these idiots exactly what they want, if they are completely ignored they just might go away, just saying.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Some call it punting, others venting. . .Either way good for us.
With such work as evidence, ascension to HMT.net isn't likely. Too bad, we could render a proper lambaste en masse!

----------

ranald (Mar 31, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Agreed 100% on vids of that nature in the Homemade Tools main subforum, and in fact we'll be tightening things up a little bit there soon.  :Smile: 

But a good fail, or even an entertaining one, is acceptable outside of a tech forum. I actually found a video this week of a, uh, younger gentleman, who decided to EAT a wrench, just to have it surgically removed, and record everything for the glory of the internet. Ironically, I found it in a thread discussing that same concept: the craziest things that people have done to get internet attention. Would've put it in that chocolate tool eating thread, but it was unusually profane, even a bit much for this crowd of adults, in letters superimposed on the video so that it couldn't be turned off.

On another note, I still haven't figured out why our non-tech discussions (Tool Talk and such) are such high quality. Our technical discussions are very high quality, but a small number of other tech forums have that same dynamic. But then you go in many of their non-tech sections, and everyone's arguing about the things that the people on their televisions said. In 10 years, Online Community Technical and Non-Technical Discussion Dynamics will likely be a common doctoral dissertation topic. These days, we're largely just winging it.

----------

olderdan (Apr 1, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Slim-123

> Some call it punting, others venting. . .Either way good for us.
> With such work as evidence, ascension to HMT.net isn't likely. Too bad, we could render a proper lambaste en masse!



Ну это можно назвать проще. 
"Стеклянный половой орган дураку"

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Jon

> Ну это можно назвать проще. 
> "Стеклянный половой орган дураку"



Not exactly sure what we have here, beyond that we do have it, and it is here.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## Slim-123

> Not exactly sure what we have here, beyond that we do have it, and it is here.




ПоYes. In Russian it sounds a little different.  :Smile:  
Try differently. Not smart person glass member is not needed.

----------

Jon (Mar 31, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Ну это можно назвать проще. 
> "Стеклянный половой орган дураку"



Not a term familiar here, but the translation worked fine. And I guessed proper [Belarusian] language in one shot!

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Agreed 100% on vids of that nature in the Homemade Tools main subforum, and in fact we'll be tightening things up a little bit there soon. 
> I still haven't figured out why our non-tech discussions (Tool Talk and such) are such high quality. Our technical discussions are very high quality, but a small number of other tech forums have that same dynamic. But then you go in many of their non-tech sections, and everyone's arguing about the things that the people on their televisions said. In 10 years, Online Community Technical and Non-Technical Discussion Dynamics will likely be a common doctoral dissertation topic. These days, we're largely just winging it.



Easy. It's very clear by the grade of presentations, even stolen examples.
A singularly talented, thoughtful, experienced group, with broad interests and numerous self-assigned tasks contributes excellent build & tech material. Each strive to preserve their established identity, yet superiority and indulgence do not occur. Evidently respect and admiration reign, contrary to what governments regularly attempt.

It furthers, whence identical community logs into and responds for non-tech discussions.

----------


## 11thhourfabrication

> Couldn't think of a better title for this video. Trust me you don't want to watch it



You are right. My only question is WHY! Don't need to be a rocket scientist to see this fail coming.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## KustomsbyKent

Well, I watched enough of his video and rolled through the comments... I can explain why he's doing this.... it's all about getting views and advertising money. When you watch this video on Youtube, there is some sort of advertising either at the beginning or during the video... every view that watches that ad brings money to Youtube, which trickles down to the video's owner. 
The more views, the more income.
He has 10 million views total on Youtube, and 109k subscribers.
There is a decent chance that he has made enough income on youtube to more than finance these "stoopid" shenanigans.... I've determined that most of the folks that spend a lot of their time watching youtube mostly like the stupid videos.... and this guy is playing to that audience very well, further increasing his subscribers, increasing his views, and therefore increasing his income.
RyanToysReview is the highest grossing Youtube channel, along with some of their spinoffs, and they've made over $11 million dollars just last year.... the money is there if you have enough viewers and subscribers.
Youtube recently changed their minimum requirements for views and subscribers, so folks are doing basically anything they can to ensure their audience keeps watching, even if it is "stupid" content.
He knew very well what was going to happen with those wheel spacers.... I "suspect" he is making fun of the warranty on those ball joints more than anything.

So... he's not stupid... quite smart to play to the audience, and collect the revenue, which further pays for more toys and more videos.

----------

Frank S (Mar 31, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 1, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## procv

A sad day indeed when such a beautiful machine gets destroyed by ignorance and destructive behavior proving nothing in particular

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 1, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 1, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> Well, I watched enough of his video and rolled through the comments... I can explain why he's doing this.... it's all about getting views and advertising money. When you watch this video on Youtube, there is some sort of advertising either at the beginning or during the video... every view that watches that ad brings money to Youtube, which trickles down to the video's owner. 
> The more views, the more income.
> He has 10 million views total on Youtube, and 109k subscribers.
> There is a decent chance that he has made enough income on youtube to more than finance these "stoopid" shenanigans.... I've determined that most of the folks that spend a lot of their time watching youtube mostly like the stupid videos.... and this guy is playing to that audience very well, further increasing his subscribers, increasing his views, and therefore increasing his income.
> RyanToysReview is the highest grossing Youtube channel, along with some of their spinoffs, and they've made over $11 million dollars just last year.... the money is there if you have enough viewers and subscribers.
> Youtube recently changed their minimum requirements for views and subscribers, so folks are doing basically anything they can to ensure their audience keeps watching, even if it is "stupid" content.
> He knew very well what was going to happen with those wheel spacers.... I "suspect" he is making fun of the warranty on those ball joints more than anything.
> 
> So... he's not stupid... quite smart to play to the audience, and collect the revenue, which further pays for more toys and more videos.



Just my personal view but I'd much rather see accidental (not set up) stupidity or I can rewatch the three stooges.At least they had some real moral subtle warnings behind lots of their tom foolery.

----------


## Toolmaker51

I'm probably hobbling myself; but likelihood I'd subvert my demeanor for dollars is zero. So call me stupid. Dollars don't always signify compensation.

----------

ranald (Jun 6, 2019)

----------


## Crusty

My dad went to a tractor pull and he described one young "kid" who came out in a fancy truck with lots of chrome underneath, fancy paint and expensive doodads on it to make his pull, but he first made three laps around the arena with the tires spinning and making a huge dirt cloud inside the building, where everyone else before had just pulled out, hooked up and then made their pull. The guy hooked up, revved it up, dumped the clutch and promptly blew a U joint leaving him dead in the water right there. They sent out an old POS John Deere, beat-up and covered with soot, oil, grease and mud to tow him out of the arena. The guy driving the Johnny towed him slowly around the arena three times for everyone to get a good look, with him sitting on the hood looking really dejected.

----------

ranald (Jun 6, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Re;



> My dad went to a tractor pull...<snip>.......The guy driving the Johnny towed him slowly around the arena three times for everyone to get a good look, with him sitting on the hood looking really dejected.



Per the standard farm tractor, I'd do the same thing. Decorations cost money, better spent on genuine performance. If you hang a license plate frame saying "But I'm Ahead of You!", it's good to have ponies to back it up. Anything else is a trailer queen; all show and no go. 

My very oldest mentor always said, commenting on flash and trinkets "Not only they don't work hard enough to earn that money, they waste it." She and her twin sister campaigned in Arabian dressage [horses], like in Santa Barbara and Scottsdale. Their trophies and ribbons line every inch of a room dedicated for display. Tight budget? No multi-million dollar equine ranch, sponsors or inheritance, won many when they were young, working at fast food.

----------


## Frank S

I sometimes say bling is not zing. all the glitz you can add to something will never make it preform any better without paying attention to the actual workings of it.
As far as the younger generation of today not understanding or caring about the cost or value of something is hardly any different that the few of generations before them. When I was a teenager I worked and saved to buy a motorcycle it was a more than few years old but still in reasonably good condition. I bought it to have transportation to work and to school, but rarely rode it to school since I could just ride the buss and not have to buy the gasoline to ride it. However one day I did ride my Triumph to school. I had spent all day Sunday cleaning it and polishing it up to ride it to school the first time. One of the older guys a townie said I can have a better bike than that if I want one. Good for you how are you going to come up with the money to buy it since as far as I can recall you don't work and were even too lazy to mow yards throughout the summer. My dad will buy me anything I want, all I have to do is tell him I want it.
I didn't quite understand what he meant by telling his father he wanted something I would never even dare to come out and tell my father I wanted something in a demanding way. Had I done so I'm sure that there would have been heck to pay.
Anyway a few days later or maybe a couple of weeks when I got off the buss this kid was rip roaring around the parking lot on a brand new Triumph trident 750 they had just came out. This kid was doing the usual act a fool stuff and as with most times when someone is acting a fool Karma catches up to them. He "T" boned the vice principals car flew head first over the hood of the car and landed in a thorn hedge. Pretty much totally trashed both the car and the bike. This might not have been so bad except the vice principal had come out of his office to see what all the commotion was about. HE walked over to see if the guy was all right then lit into him as only a Vice principal can do. Both barrels blazing. The kid kept saying hay man no problem my dad will buy you a new car what's the big deal 
The guy who destroyed the pickup in the video reminds me of the kid in school. no sense of responsibility and no concept of value.

----------

